# no ser chicha ni limonada ("limoná")



## Señor K

Surgido de la conversación sostenida para esta consulta, me asaltó otra duda cuando revisé el Larousse.

La expresión "no ser chicha ni limonada" (o "limoná", como decimos acá) ¿es una expresión chilena o no? Lo pregunto por un par de razones, que incluyen su uso altamente coloquial en Chile y el hecho de que un famoso cantautor chileno creó una canción que incluye esa frase en su coro.

No obstante, esa creencia se vio confrontada con el hecho de que apareciera en dicho Larousse, y no especificado como expresión nacional (nacional de acá, se entiende).

No sé si debería ir en este lugar esta consulta (ya que no es de significado, sino de uso), así que pido disculpas si está fuera de lugar, pero de igual manera agradezco de antemano las respuestas.


----------



## basicamenteyo

Señor K said:


> Surgido de la conversación sostenida para esta consulta, me asaltó otra duda cuando revisé el Larousse.
> 
> La expresión "no ser chicha ni limonada" (o "limoná", como decimos acá) ¿es una expresión chilena o no? Lo pregunto por un par de razones, que incluyen su uso altamente coloquial en Chile y el hecho de que un famoso cantautor chileno creó una canción que incluye esa frase en su coro.
> 
> No obstante, esa creencia s evio confrontasdo con el hecho de que apareciera en dicho Larousse, y no especificado como expresión nacional (nacional de acá, se entiende).
> 
> No sé si debería ir en este lugar esta consulta (ya que no es de significado, sino de uso), así que pido disculpas si está fuera de lugar, pero de igual manera agradezco de antemano las respuestas.


 

*M*ira, aqu*í* en *E*spaña tambi*é*n se dice, pero m*á*s que en español, en valenciano, que es el dialecto que se habla aqu*í* en *V*alencia...

"ni chicha ni llimonà" es algo as*í* como "ni fu ni fa"...


----------



## Colchonero

Y fuera de Valencia también. Es una expresión muy común y que cualquiera entiende.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Otra acepción de 'ni chicha ni limoná' es que no sirve o vale para nada, de poca importancia.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Y fuera de Valencia también. Es una expresión muy común y que cualquiera entiende.


 
Coincido.


----------



## basicamenteyo

Colchonero said:


> Y fuera de Valencia también. Es una expresión muy común y que cualquiera entiende.


 

*¿Y* en castellano se dice "limonada"? *S*olo la he oido en valenciano


----------



## Vampiro

Me surge una duda: ¿Hay "chicha" en España?

En todo caso, más allá de que en Chile la frase es muy popular, yo la he escuchado en otros lugares y no me atevería a decir qué origen tiene.
_


----------



## Colchonero

basicamenteyo said:


> y en castellano se dice "limonada"? solo la he oido en valenciano


 
No, en castellano se dice _limoná_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Curioso que se entienda y use en España; esta debe de haber hecho el viaje del Atlántico al revés, pues todo da a pensar que el origen que aplica al dicho es el que marca del DRAE como:

*chicha* (De la voz aborigen del Panamá _chichab_, maíz).

Y la que más se puede asociar a limonada puede que sea:

*7. *f._ Ven._ Bebida refrescante hecha con arroz, leche y especias.

No creo que haya tenido origen en Chile, por lo tanto.

Ni fu, ni fa es tanto o más usada que la de la chicha.


----------



## Lexinauta

Me resulta extraño que el DRAE presenta la expresión 'no ser alguien o algo ni chicha ni limonada' dentro de la entrada:

*chicha1.*
(Voz infantil; cf. it. _ciccia_).1. f. coloq. Carne comestible.

y no dentro de la otra: 

*chicha2.*
(De la voz aborigen del Panamá _chichab_, maíz).

teniendo en cuenta que, aparentemente, se trata de una comparación hecha entre dos bebidas, y es en esta entrada donde aparecen todas las definiciones de bebidas.

¿Un error del DRAE?


----------



## Peón

basicamenteyo said:


> "ni chicha ni llimonà" es algo asi como "ni fu ni fa"...


 
Aquí tiene el mismo alcance y es una expresión común, pero como "*ni chicha ni limonada"*. Eso sí, "*limoná*" na' que na', aquí es una palabra totalmente desconocida.




Vampiro said:


> Me surge una duda: ¿Hay "chicha" en España?
> 
> En todo caso, más allá de que en Chile la frase es muy popular, yo la he escuchado en otros lugares y no me atevería a decir qué origen tiene.
> _


 
Comparto las dudas de Vampiro. ¿Qué se entienden por "chicha" en España? 
Sería interesante saber el origen de la expresión.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Según Corominas, 'chicha' aparece hacia *1521*, así que cinco siglos alcanzan para que el término se haya instalado en España.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En Valencia sólo he oído ' tener poca chicha ', equivalente a tener poca carne (músculo) y por lo tanto poca fuerza.
Ahora que me he parado a pensar, decimos chichi a la carne y chicha a la fuerza: 'mucho chichi y poca chicha'


----------



## Vampiro

Yo respecto del origen de la expresión en cuanto a país no me pronuncio, aunque sí es probable que sea chileno, es donde me parece más popular o usada.
Pero sí me parece que es definitivamente de origen americano.
Y tengo mis serias dudas de que la etimología, al menos para lo que a Chile respecta, sea de origen panameño.
Acá la chicha es una bebida alcohólica, producto de la primera fermentación de la uva. En el sur hacen chicha de manzana, y en algunas zonas del norte, de maiz.
La limonada, como la mayoría debe saber, es simplemente agua con jugo de limón y azúcar, de ahí, la contraposición con el alcohol de la chicha, da origen a esta expresión, que en estas latitudes significa no tener una posición clara, no ser una cosa ni la otra, no jugársela por algo.
La canción de Víctor Jara que menciona Señor K hace alusión justamente a esto, y está dedicada a la gente de un partido político de centro, acusado históricamente ir para el lado que calienta el sol.

“Usté no es ná…
no es chicha ni limoná
Se lo pasa manoseando
Caramba zamba su dignidad…”

Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Lexinauta said:


> Según Corominas, 'chicha' aparece hacia *1521*, así que cinco siglos alcanzan para que el término se haya instalado en España.


 
Pero ¿qué significa? porque si es algo comestible la expresión no tiene sentido. Y hay que ver si la comparación se refiere a una bebida hecha con leche y especias (nunca probé algo así) o la derivada del maíz, bebida esta muy parecida a la limonada aunque generalmente alcohólica (bebida esta muy común en las zonas andinas con mucha influencia indígena). Si es ésta última parecería que la expresión tiene su origen en América.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Vampiro, he encontrado este enlace


----------



## Vampiro

En este sitio dan la expresión como chilena.  Para mi es creíble.
Las cosas facilitas, gracias por el enlace, muy interesante, pero el mudai y el pulcu se siguen haciendo (con esos nombres) y no tienen nada que ver con la chicha.  Es probable eso sí que la palabra la hayan extendido los conquistadores, pero no reemplazó el nombre de los brevajes que menciono, como dice el artículo.
_


----------



## Lexinauta

Peón said:


> Pero ¿qué significa? porque si es algo comestible la expresión no tiene sentido. Y hay que ver si la comparación se refiere a una bebida hecha con leche y especias (nunca probé algo así) o la derivada del maíz, bebida esta muy parecida a la limonada aunque generalmente alcohólica (bebida esta muy común en las zonas andinas con mucha influencia indígena). Si es ésta última parecería que la expresión tiene su origen en América.
> 
> Saludos


 
Dicc. Etim. de Corominas:


> *CHICHA* I 'bebida alcohólica usada en América y resultante de la fermentación del maíz, y de otros granos y frutos, en agua azucarada', h. 1521. Parece ser voz de los indios cunas, de Panamá.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Con agua azucarada?
Oh, my dog... las cosas que hay que leer...
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Colombia (el territorio panameño fue parte de Colombia hasta principios del siglo XX) la chicha es una bebida popular de profundo arraigo. Al parecer, con ese nombre es popular en todo el eje andino. Imagino que, como pasa con otras bebidas espirituosas, la "materia prima" es la que está al alcance de la gente.


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> ¿Con agua azucarada?
> Oh, my dog... las cosas que hay que leer...
> _


 
Supongo que se refería originalmente a la miel.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Supongo que se refería originalmente a la miel.



La chicha no lleva azúcar, ni miel, ni agua (¡¡guácala!!), ni levaduras, ni nada que se le parezca.
Sólo jugo de uva (o de manzana) fermentando en una cuba de madera.
En una semana está listo para pegarse una tranca.
Si eres delicado de estómago, te recomiendo tener a mano una coronta de choclo.
_


----------



## Camilo1964

De tan popular que es el dicho por estos lados, yo habría pensado que es venezolano. 

Nosotros tenemos varias chichas: la de _arroz _(arroz hervido, molido con leche, azucar, vainilla y, por lo general, acompañado de mucho hielo, un poco de canela molida y leche condensada, dulce y sabroso como pocas cosas en la vida) y la de _maíz _(que se hace con el maíz hervido, molido y endulzado con un almibar muy ligero hecho de papelón [conocido en otras partes como piloncillo] y especies dulces como anis, _allspice_, canela y clavos de olor). Esta chicha de maiz se toma tal cual (caso en el cual se le suele llamar _chicha boba_) o se deja que fermente, y ahí la llamamos _chicha fuerte_, que es cuando realmente desarrolla alcohol. Los indígenas del sur hacen algo parecido a la chicha pero con yuca amarga, bebida que tiene un grado alcohólico de cierta importancia y que llaman _cachire_. 

Pero ninguna de esas bebidas sabe, ni de lejos, a limonada y por eso siempre me ha llamado la atención el dicho, pues es como comparar peras con cambures.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Peón said:


> Pero ¿qué significa? porque si es algo comestible la expresión no tiene sentido. Y hay que ver si la comparación se refiere a una bebida hecha con leche y especias (nunca probé algo así) o la derivada del maíz, bebida esta muy parecida a la limonada aunque generalmente alcohólica (bebida esta muy común en las zonas andinas con mucha influencia indígena). Si es ésta última parecería que la expresión tiene su origen en América.
> 
> Saludos


La chica, por lo menos acá en Venezuela, es una bebida con leche como lo mencionaron antes ( hay variedad por zonas), pero creo que lo que importa para el refrán, es que tiene consistencia espesa.

La limonada (limoná), en cambio es una bebida muy ligera, nada espesa.

Esa es la finalidad de esa expresión, ni espeso , ni ligero, indefinido pues!
"No eres ni chicha , ni limonada".

Saludos cordiales
RM


----------



## swift

Hola:

Si es chilenismo, no lo sé. Que hay chicha también en la cultura aborigen costarricense, eso sí lo sé. Es una bebida alcohólica, producto de la fermentación del maíz.

Me llama la atención que para definir esta fraseología se haya afirmado que significa algo similar a "ni fu ni fa"; decir que significa "ni fu ni fa" no lo aclara todo.

En Costa Rica, no ser ni chicha ni limonada, es no pertenecer ni a un bando ni a otro, no ser católico ni protestante, no ser creyente ni ateo: no tener una afiliación definida.


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> La chicha no lleva azúcar, ni miel, ni agua (¡¡guácala!!), ni levaduras, ni nada que se le parezca.
> Sólo jugo de uva (o de manzana) fermentando en una cuba de madera.
> En una semana está listo para pegarse una tranca.
> Si eres delicado de estómago, te recomiendo tener a mano una coronta de choclo.
> _


 
En mi zona se la prepara con maíz (molido a mano, no masticado -por mujeres-, que eso se hacía en la época de mi abuelo, dicen) y entremedio de la fermentación se le agrega un poco de miel.

Yo ya no tomo ningún tipo de chicha porque me agarro unos pedos de aquellos.

Saludos


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> Me llama la atención que para definir esta fraseología se haya afirmado que significa algo similar a "ni fu ni fa"; decir que significa "ni fu ni fa" no lo aclara todo.
> 
> En Costa Rica, no ser ni chicha ni limonada, es no pertenecer ni a un bando ni a otro, no ser católico ni protestante, no ser creyente ni ateo: no tener una afiliación definida.


 
También: "no soy opositor pero no estoy de acuerdo con el gobierno".


Es que es todo eso ser "*ni fu ni fa*", Swift.

Saludos.


----------



## Realice

Lexinauta said:


> Me resulta extraño que el DRAE presenta la expresión 'no ser alguien o algo ni chicha ni limonada' dentro de la entrada:
> 
> *chicha1.*
> (Voz infantil; cf. it. _ciccia_).1. f. coloq. Carne comestible.
> 
> y no dentro de la otra:
> 
> *chicha2.*
> (De la voz aborigen del Panamá _chichab_, maíz).
> 
> teniendo en cuenta que, aparentemente, se trata de una comparación hecha entre dos bebidas, y es en esta entrada donde aparecen todas las definiciones de bebidas.
> 
> ¿Un error del DRAE?


Para mí, tras haber leído el hilo, no hay duda de que es un error del DRAE, Lexinauta. 

En España la expresión se emplea y es frecuente, pero en España no sabemos (en general) que la _chicha_ sea un tipo de bebida. _'Chicha'_ es sólo un modo informal-infantil de referirse a la carne; los niños lo usan para hablar de comida y los adultos en general sólo en sentido negativo para hablar de carne-músculo humano (una persona _'con poca chicha'_ es una persona enclenque) y, por extensión, de la 'sustancia' de las cosas (una cuestión _'con poca chicha'_ es una cuestión insustancial).

Así que supongo que en España le atribumos más bien el sentido de _'ni sólido ni líquido'_... pero, sin saber que confundimos su origen, la seguimos empleando igual


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Realice said:


> En España la expresión se emplea y es frecuente, pero en España no sabemos (en general) que la _chicha_ sea un tipo de bebida. _'Chicha'_ es sólo un modo informal-infantil de referirse a la carne; los niños lo usan para hablar de comida y los adultos en general sólo en sentido negativo para hablar de carne-músculo humano (una persona _'con poca chicha'_ es una persona enclenque) y, por extensión, de la 'sustancia' de las cosas (una cuestión _'con poca chicha'_ es una cuestión insustancial).


Estoy de acuerdo con esto. Se usa la expresión frecuentemente tal como se ha explicado, pero no se sabe -yo no lo sabía- que es una bebida.
Y se dice "ni chicha ni limoná".


----------



## oa2169

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En Colombia (el territorio panameño fue parte de Colombia hasta principios del siglo XX) la chicha es una bebida popular de profundo arraigo. Al parecer, con ese nombre es popular en todo el eje andino. Imagino que, como pasa con otras bebidas espirituosas, la "materia prima" es la que está al alcance de la gente.


 
De acuerdo, y la chicha se prepara mas que todo con cáscaras de piña (ananá o ananás) fermentadas en agua y endulzada finalmente con panela para hacerla menos fuerte. Aún así es una bebida fuerte (esta bebida alchólica es una fuente inmensa de amoebas). 

No ser chicha ni limoná (ahora que lo pienso yo digo "limonada") es lo que ya se ha dicho: no ser ni lo uno ni lo otro, no tomar una posición definida frente a alguna situación.


----------



## swift

Peón said:


> Es que es todo eso ser "*ni fu ni fa*", Swift.


¿Con la idea de _indiferencia_ o con la de _indefinición_? Porque en Costa Rica, por ejemplo, *algo *"ni fu ni fa" es algo a lo que uno es indiferente. No ser *alguien* ni chicha ni limonada es una actitud: es no adoptar una ni otra posición, por desinterés.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

swift said:


> ¿Con la idea de _indiferencia_ o con la de _indefinición_? Porque en Costa Rica, por ejemplo, *algo *"ni fu ni fa" es algo a lo que uno es indiferente. No ser *alguien* ni chicha ni limonada es una actitud: es no adoptar una ni otra posición, por desinterés.


Puede ser por muchas cosas, entre ellas falta de personalidad....


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> En Valencia sólo he oído ' tener poca chicha ', equivalente a tener poca carne (músculo) y por lo tanto poca fuerza.
> Ahora que me he parado a pensar, decimos chichi a la carne y chicha a la fuerza: 'mucho chichi y poca chicha'



Que siendo valenciano no hayas oído la frase en cuestión me sorprende. Sin tener que buscar mucho he encontrado, en el suplemento dominical de 8 de septiembre de 2010 de El Mundo Valencia, el siguiente párrado.

"Septiembre es un mes fatal. Ahí está, el muy canalla, sin nada bueno que  ofrecer: ni frio ni calor. El verano que se acaba, la rutina que  vuelve, los madrugones, los niños que ya no hay quien les aguante en  casa, no hay rebajas, la ropa de verano te aburre y la de invierno  todavía no se puede poner. En fin, un mes que ni chicha ni llimoná".

'Chicha', como dice Romarsan lo he oído en de sentido de carne, y no solo en Valencia. 

Que chicha tenga la acepción de una bebida alcohólica, no significa que sea esa precisamente la de la frase que nos ocupa. Tenemos otro ejemplo en la frase 'de chicha y nabo', por algo sin importancia. Me parece claro que ahí 'chicha' es carne. 

En el Covarrubias, impreso en 1611, se dice de 'chicha': "Este vocablo deprenden los niños que dejan la teta y empiezan a comer carne, a la cual llaman de este nombre..." Dice luego que de chicha vienen 'chicharrón' y 'salchichón'.

Encuentro tanto sentido en 'no es ni una bebida ni la otra', como en 'no es ni comida ni bebida'. _Ergo_, creo que hay lugar a que cada uno elija la acepción, líquida o sólida, que más le guste para 'chicha'.


----------



## Lexinauta

Gracias, *Realice*, por tu opinión sobre el asunto de la etimología del DRAE.


----------



## Realice

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Encuentro tanto sentido en 'no es ni una bebida ni la otra', como en 'no es ni comida ni bebida'. _Ergo_, creo que hay lugar a que cada uno elija la acepción, líquida o sólida, que más le guste para 'chicha'.


A mí me resulta rara la interpretación 'ni comida ni bebida', existiendo la otra posibilidad (de cuya existencia, claro, me he enterado hoy ). ¿Por qué _'chicha'_, una palabra tan peculiar e infrecuente para designar la carne? ¿Por qué _'limonada'_ precisamente? No tiene mucho sentido...

No puedo evitar compararla con la expresión _'ni carne ni pescado'_, tan clara y tan obvia para oídos peninsulares. Por cierto, que por qué esa expresión se emplea menos que _'ni chicha ni limoná'_, y tiende a usarse para aludir a las preferencias sexuales, para mí es un misterio.


----------



## Dentellière

Señor K said:


> Surgido de la conversación sostenida para esta consulta, me asaltó otra duda cuando revisé el Larousse.
> 
> La expresión "no ser chicha ni limonada" (o "limoná", como decimos acá) ¿es una expresión chilena o no? Lo pregunto por un par de razones, que incluyen su uso altamente coloquial en Chile y el hecho de que un famoso cantautor chileno creó una canción que incluye esa frase en su coro.
> 
> No obstante, esa creencia se vio confrontada con el hecho de que apareciera en dicho Larousse, y no especificado como expresión nacional (nacional de acá, se entiende).
> 
> No sé si debería ir en este lugar esta consulta (ya que no es de significado, sino de uso), así que pido disculpas si está fuera de lugar, pero de igual manera agradezco de antemano las respuestas.


 

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial, (y sólo refiriendo al significado de la expresión)

"_No es* ni una cosa ni la otra*_" = "Es ambiguo"

:]


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> ¿Con la idea de _indiferencia_ o con la de _indefinición_? Porque en Costa Rica, por ejemplo, *algo *"ni fu ni fa" es algo a lo que uno es indiferente. No ser *alguien* ni chicha ni limonada es una actitud: es no adoptar una ni otra posición, por desinterés.


 

Aquí, al ser expresiones coloquiales, ambas se usan indistintamente, sin distinguirse si una está referida al objeto y otra al sujeto.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Peón said:


> Parece entonces que por fin encontramos algo que no nos viene de España...



No necesitas buscar mucho para encontrar la infinidad de cosas que no solo no han llegado a América desde España, sino que justamente han llegado a España y a Europa desde América; algunas de ellas notablemente buenas, como la patata, el maíz, el chocolate o el café, otras dudosas como el tabaco. O el trigo argentino, con el que pudimos comer pan en España en los años cuarenta, y que yo no olvido. 
Omito muchas otras cosas, y espero no equivocarme en las que cito. 
En lengua y literatura española, las aportaciones americanas son muy valiosas, y cada día lo son más. No sería justo ignorarlo.

P.S. Entre otras muchas cosas olvidé el aguacate; y el tango, el corrido mexicano, la cueca, la samba, la guajira,...
Creo que la cuenta está saldada.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Dentellière said:


> Volviendo a la pregunta inicial, (y sólo refiriendo al significado de la expresión)
> 
> "_No es* ni una cosa ni la otra*_" = "Es ambiguo"
> 
> :]



No exactamente, según lo entiendo. Ambiguo es lo incierto o dudoso. La  frase que nos ocupa dice que alguien o algo no es esto ni lo otro, es  decir, lo deja indefinido, pero no ambiguo. Ateniéndonos a su  literalidad y asumiendo que 'chicha' sea una bebida, decir 'el vino no  es chicha ni limonada' no define lo que es el vino, pero no deja lugar a  dudas de lo que no es.


----------



## utrerana

Pues lo de chichi no se te ocurra decirlo por Sevilla que no tiene nada que ver su significado con ese  de carne!!
(¡ Lo siento no he podido evitarlo!) jajajajaja!
Un saludo.


----------



## terrajavier

Esta expresión también ha sido popular en Venezuela desde que tengo uso de razón. Lo que se conoce como 'chicha' en este país es una bebida semi espesa hecha con arroz, leche, azúcar o leche condensada, vainilla y canela. Es como un postre y ¡es deliciosa!


----------



## Ruilopez

Te contesto con un texto de tu compatriota Neruda: "a los bárbaros se les caían de las botas, de las barbas, de los yelmos, de las herraduras, como piedrecitas, las palabras luminosas que se quedaron aquí resplandecientes... el idioma. Salimos perdiendo... Salimos ganando... Se llevaron el oro y nos dejaron el oro... Se lo llevaron todo y nos dejaron todo... Nos dejaron las palabras" - No lo puedo afirmar, pero lo más fácil es que os dejaran la expresión los conquistadores. Me encanta oíros hablar pues caen de vuestras bocas a menudo vocablos castellanos de pura cepa que en España teníamos arrumbados y casi olvidados, sin darles uso.


----------



## El Sabio Hispánico

Buenas a todos. Entendiendo que la pregunta inicial es saber si la expresión coloquial “ni chicha ni limoná” es chilena, yo diría que es anterior a la formación de la nación chilena. Luego la razón de que algunos hayan llegado a este foro es por su significado. Y como bien dicen algunos, la chicha, siendo bebida en algunos sitios, es carne/contenido para los españoles. Significando la frase:

indiferencia en cuanto al estado de indecisión ante dos polos opuestos “políticos” -como dice la canción- o simplemente que no tiene contenido suficiente ni gracia un asunto, o músculo y dulzura/gracia/dinero una persona (cada uno dirige la indirecta que quiere darle entre estas opciones). En cuanto a la derivación de una subpregunta/duda de “ni carne ni pescado” no es menester hablarlo aquí. Concluir con la alegría de compartir culturas hispanohablantes en estos foros.

Saludos!


----------

